# 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

SOLD!!!
If I decided not to put rims on my TT is anyone interested in them?

Axis disco'd this model. 
Anyone interested in these?
brand new with tires, never mounted.





Here is what they look like on a TT, probably the nicest 19" wheels outthere for under 3K...





_Modified by PsiGLI at 11:31 AM 1-4-2009_


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

HOW MUCH $$$$ ???


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

looks sick, i may have to give up my staggered evo's
edit: cant do 19's though







and these are disco'd? that sucks.


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (PsiGLI)*

Do you want a kidney?
I wish I had a some extra cash


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (Wide Bomber)*

price?
disco'd meanssss?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_price?
disco'd meanssss?

discontinued. no longer in production (hard to find, especially new)


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (formulanerd)*

post a price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sk8nsnoboarder72 (Mar 25, 2007)

How much are you looking to get? I am in Chicago as well so I could come and pick them up. Thanks


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (PsiGLI)*

$800 shipped?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_$800 shipped?


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (PsiGLI)*

800 shipped?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

lmao.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

okkkkk i guess ill shell out 800 for them. i guesssss they are worth it


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

local buyer here, im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20glivr602 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (PsiGLI)*

hi how mcuh would you like for the wheels also what would shipping be to NJ?


----------



## Sk8nsnoboarder72 (Mar 25, 2007)

Has anyone heard a price yet? I have the dibs on first local pick up if price is right


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

well last i checked the wheels were going for nearly 400, EACH, without brand new tires








so you lowballers can back down


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_well last i checked the wheels were going for nearly 400, EACH, without brand new tires








so you lowballers can back down

Are you selling the wheels?


----------



## Factor1_1stLady (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (PsiGLI)*

There are plenty of people willing to but these wheels as back up for their sets, myself included. In the WTB Classifieds section there are multiple people looking for just 1 or two of these wheels. I only need 1 but I'm willing to pay top dollar, please email me if you are interested or know where I can get my hands on any: [email protected] Thanks. I need size 19" x 8.5


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 19" Axis Supermesh Staggered - Chicago Pics (Factor1_1stLady)*

They are still available. If you want just 1, buy all four then part out to the other 3 ppl that need one.
I dont have the car anymore, and its winter $1800 includes shipping.
Paypal [email protected] if your serious and they are yours.


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

1500 shipped?


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (TT_GUY)*

I have the same wheels non-staggard 18" for cheap.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (invncble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invncble* »_I have the same wheels non-staggard 18" for cheap.

So now you are selling them? Haha, took you like 6 months! I ended up with the BBSs since you took too long to decide, lol, what did you replace them with?


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (octalon7)*

Still got em, and the APR 3+ kit. I Actually replaced the whole CAR!
But for these rims there is NO replacement out there for the TT besides the really expensive iforged and HRE stuff. But most would rather upgrade the turbo instead getting $6k wheels.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3570095


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (PsiGLI)*

These wheels are hawt - look stunning on the TT. Somebody jump on these!!!
And I know because...


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_
So now you are selling them? Haha, took you like 6 months! I ended up with the BBSs since you took too long to decide, lol, what did you replace them with?

I know. I saw that you finally picked up the CH's so after that I really took my time.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

are they still forsale???? Ifso let me know..Ed


----------

